# Not for the photo puritist



## mannella (Feb 9, 2006)

This is not a photo but I thought you all might get a kick out of it. I've always wanted to try painting but just never got around to it so one day I thought I would try it with photoshop. This photopaint was inspired by a photo that I saw on the defunct Phototalker.--Lenny


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 9, 2006)

As you can see, Lenny, this board also offers a forum for this kind of pictures. What I would like to know is whether it was "painted" from scratch or whether these kind of pictures have a photo "underneath", i.e. were a photo at first, which was then changed into what now looks like a drawing/painting all right.


----------



## mannella (Feb 9, 2006)

It was painted from scratch. I used the picture of the Owl for reference and still boo booed if you look at the owl you will notice that I forgot to put another row of black stripes on one of its wings.--Lenny


----------

